# Is moving as big a hassle as i think??



## deathjesta1 (Apr 22, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone out there has gone through moving house or something of the like with their fish tank. I live in a rental place and was worried about gettting a salt water aquarium established then having to move for some unforseen reason. It is a large tank so i can only assume it is a larger hassle. Any feed back is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mrmofo (Feb 11, 2007)

yup...larger the tank is usually proprotional to hassle try this equation. distance moving x 1000000 = ur pain and suffering  simple mathamatics.its hard because the tank weighs so much with the LR + water and glass is fragile so u cant really move everything in it or else u mite loose the lot, but if u move the water, the rocks , the sand it basicly needs to cycle again and if u have high ammonia again chances are the more high end of animals u have wont handle the spikes n u will have dead fish, im sure its do able, id suggest that when u do move u go to an LFS or some one with a couple saltys n put everything in there, move the tank, get the LR then the fish last and u should minimise losses?


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

I moved my tank from South carolina to maryland last may. Was it a hassle yes. Did I lose anything no. As long as you take proper steps, and it also depends on what you have to move.


----------



## deathjesta1 (Apr 22, 2007)

the things we are most worried about would be the corals, and the live rocks, and well im guessing the fish to. do they live well in a bucket with the same water from the tank?? and for how long??


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Heres what I did. Put all corals in fish bags from a LFS and packed them in a rubber maid bin from walmart. I also put tank water in there just in case a bag got /had a small leak. Put all my live rock in numorous rubber maid bins and filled with tank water so that it could stay moist for the 15hr drive. For the fish I ripped the tank down 24hrs before I began the drive. I didnt feed them 24hrs before I ripped the tank down. This is so they dont produce waste as often that way they dont polute the water as fast. I got a big bag something like a trash bag and lined another rubber maid bin with it. Removed fish from tank and put in bin. Though out the night before the move I had a hang on the back filter. As I drove I would open the bin and the bag to let the bad air out and let good air in. With all the left over tank water I put as much as I could in 3-32 gallon trash cans. I did this only because I would get there late and didnt whant to make water up that late. So when I arrived I put the tank back to get and did a large water change the next day. All my fish and corals survived this trip.


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

usmc121581 said:


> Heres what I did. Put all corals in fish bags from a LFS and packed them in a rubber maid bin from walmart. I also put tank water in there just in case a bag got /had a small leak. Put all my live rock in numorous rubber maid bins and filled with tank water so that it could stay moist for the 15hr drive. For the fish I ripped the tank down 24hrs before I began the drive. I didnt feed them 24hrs before I ripped the tank down. This is so they dont produce waste as often that way they dont polute the water as fast. I got a big bag something like a trash bag and lined another rubber maid bin with it. Removed fish from tank and put in bin. Though out the night before the move I had a hang on the back filter. As I drove I would open the bin and the bag to let the bad air out and let good air in. With all the left over tank water I put as much as I could in 3-32 gallon trash cans. I did this only because I would get there late and didnt whant to make water up that late. So when I arrived I put the tank back to get and did a large water change the next day. All my fish and corals survived this trip.




Sounds like you had a interesting move. With all the tanks I'm setting up... I hope I never move.....

As for moving a tank, I've moved a 29g tank before, the fish where a pain, and the tank cracked. Wrap your tank with cloths if you ever have to move. But in the end, it will be worth the trouble.


----------

